# buck service price?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how much do you pay for buck servicing? and what type of servicing is it? i mean driveway, like a lease where he runs with your does in your pasture, in a buck pen for a day or a few days, etc. i'm going to be moving back to ohio (now in maryland) and will be getting back into goats as well. hope to get angoras and have a small herd of them. so...

how much do you pay?

what type of servicing is it?

what breed(s) are the goats?

thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I offer driveway servicing for one of my bucks at $25 for no papers $50 with doe only memo. 
One of my bucks is not available for stud (Phoenix Rising Dark Knight). 
The others I haven't decided a price yet. 
For board and breed I haven't quite determined a price yet. The doe would have to come from a clean tested herd and I would need a quarantine pen set up for just them. I will have to think about price on that one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and they are Nigerian Dwarf so he really could be used as a stud on any breed.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I only let a few select previous customers use one of my bucks. I charge $75 per doe which includes up to a month of pen breeding and a breeding memo via ADGA. I charge that price because I figure if their doe has a kid, they can easily sell a wether at that minimum price around here--obviously if they had multiple kids born or in-tact bucks/does they will make a lot more profit. I think they are still getting a huge deal at that price versus buying a buck with great bloodlines & housing it all year. 
I have nigerians also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You would need to figure out what people in the area are charging for fiber goats and the popularity.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We do breed and board. We've tried the driveway, but it turns out that my buck is shy ha. Unfortunately we are closing our herd. We had to (sadly) put our 2 going on 3 year old buck down. So now all we have is our retired boy, his son, and his grand son. Luckily, we were able to breed all of our does to our deceased buck. 

But when we did we just charged $100 for the first doe and $75 for every doe after, unless they brought over a lot and then we worked out a price. However, for 4hers we gave a discount. This covered boarding, fresh hay and water, grain if wanted and any hoof trimming necessary. 

Hope this helps


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have paid 75.00 per doe this year for buck service from a really nice nigie buck with a swell pedigree...and these were done by bringing my does over and putting them in a pen with the dude and watching for 2 or 3 " mountings"... So no " room and board" ..just about an hour of " service"


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I paid $75.00 for two angora doelings this year, including boarding for two months at a farm in Maryland (big discount). I also paid 60 dollars for a nice cashmere doe to be bred to a cashmere buck and boarding for a month. Hope it was helpful.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm "leasing" a buck for a week or 2 to service one doe. I'm picking him up half way between us, and paying 100.00 . Nigies. all registered.


----------

